# tiguan wheels, same as?



## LoneRanger! (Jul 23, 2005)

tiguan wheels same as any of the other VW models?
I really like these rims but dont know where to look~


----------



## LoneRanger! (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? (LoneRanger!)*

also, I think these rims are the same as on this concept vehicle save for the full polished look!
















http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...d=463
thoughts?
L.R.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? (LoneRanger!)*

those wheels look pretty decent...


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? (LoneRanger!)*

as far as any other vw models...never seen em before


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? (LoneRanger!)*

The Tig shares many wheel fitments with the CC and Phaeton..............


----------



## LoneRanger! (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? ([email protected])*

Thanks Doc! I wish the T.R. had more rims!








L.R.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: tiguan wheels, same as? (LoneRanger!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoneRanger!* »_Thanks Doc! I wish the T.R. had more rims!








L.R.









So do I !

We have lots of new wheels coming this Spring, but we don't have a list of all the applications as of yet..... unless you're buying very soon, I'd have you check back with the website for updates next month


----------

